# South Shore privatization plan denied



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Oct 5, 2006)

> South Shore privatization plan denied MUNSTER, Ind. -- A top official of northern Indiana's South Shore commuter line says it is studying the feasibility of privatizing the rail service at the prompting of the Daniels administration, according to this Associated Press report.
> 
> Gov. Mitch Daniels' office, however, on Wednesday denied that the administration had proposed the state consider leasing the South Bend-to-Chicago line to a private operator.
> 
> ...


http://www.utu.org/worksite/detail_news.cfm?ArticleID=30912


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 5, 2006)

Save Our Trains Michigan said:


> > South Shore privatization plan denied MUNSTER, Ind. -- A top official of northern Indiana's South Shore commuter line says it is studying the feasibility of privatizing the rail service at the prompting of the Daniels administration, according to this Associated Press report.
> >
> > Gov. Mitch Daniels' office, however, on Wednesday denied that the administration had proposed the state consider leasing the South Bend-to-Chicago line to a private operator.
> >
> ...


Is there any relationship between the South Shore and Metra?


----------



## battalion51 (Oct 5, 2006)

I believe the only relationship is that the South Shore uses Metra Electric to access Chicago and Randolph St. Station. I do not believe they cross honor fares or anything of that sort.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but I thought that Metra monthly tickets were valid between Hegewisch and Chicago, since Hegewisch is in Illinois. However, I can't find any documentation on either the Metra nor the South Shore website that would confirm this.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 5, 2006)

rmadisonwi said:


> I don't know for sure, but I thought that Metra monthly tickets were valid between Hegewisch and Chicago, since Hegewisch is in Illinois. However, I can't find any documentation on either the Metra nor the South Shore website that would confirm this.


So does this mean that you're hedging your bets? :lol: :lol:


----------

